# Dog Waste Disposal Systems



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

My brother is looking into a waste disposal system. Here are some I found... http://www.petstreetmall.com/Dog-Waste- ... s/460.html

My question is do any of you know of a way to make and maintain one rather than buying?

Thanks...

Mike


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

My parents had one at their house that I helped my dad put in when I was in highschool. It was pretty much a mini septic system. We set a plastic tank in the ground then used plumbing fittings to run about 10' of drain tile, set in gravel, out from it..

Every once and awhile we would pour some Biodegradable RV tank septic tank treatment in it.. Worked well.


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

was told by many guys on another site they don't work in the north. ground freezes too hard etc.


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

What kind of soil do you have? They don't work well in heavy clays. Sandy soils are best.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Thanks guys. I think it's a bit more clay there. I honestly don't remember...I'll ask.

I'll update you on the progress!

Mike


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Mike, I try to "recycle" mine. I wait for the snow to melt and on a cold frozen morning, rake it into a pile and shovel in into an empty dog food bag and send it to the landfill in the garbage. Luckily my lab has one favorite spot that makes it easy. If possible, I try to get the help from a new employee in the landscape business to see if they're willing to do "crappie" jobs with out complaining.

How are you doing at your crossroads?


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Mark,

Doing well...back in WI for a visit to the fam...still no career decision.

My brother has 3 beagles...he has them in an indoor/outdoor run. They crap on the outside concrete so he needs to go somewhere with it everyday. Just looking at his options...


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I believe it would work in wisconsin just fine ask a local plumber for a "off the record" opinion.

everybody had septic systems in Wi when I was a kid and one for just three beagles would not require much.

a much cheaper alternative would be to scoop the turds up and then put em in a coffee can and carefully flush it down the bathroom toilet, I mean turds are turds and how much can three little beagles put out :lol:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Bobm said:


> a much cheaper alternative would be to scoop the turds up and then put em in a coffee can and carefully flush it down the bathroom toilet, I mean turds are turds and how much can three little beagles put out :lol:


 :rollin:

I can only imagine my mother's look on her face when my brother rolled in with a coffee can of 6 piles of crap...HILARIOUS!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

When I was a kid we were smart enough not to let mom know what we were up to :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

